# IRON HANDS - Showcase Den of Imagination



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys Dariusz from DOI here
Time for a new showcase thread. 
This time the IRON HANDS are on the spotlight.
Let's start with some infantry.

http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2014/01/iron-handslegsetc.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Not seen many iron hands armys, really like the paint job and poses. Can't wait to see more


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Great work as always, the osl is very cool. I have the DA from the starter set and when and if I ever get around to painting them I will be borrowing some of your ideas here!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you guys. Can i get a medal some how ^^ ?

So the metal hand guys mania continues this time a lot of vehicles

WARNING picture heavy!!!
Blog: http://goo.gl/Wabt7p














































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Time for the big kahuna of the Iron Hands.
The metal fists man with a big ass hammer.
Ladies and Gents Ferrus Manus!

Blog by Paulina: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2014/02/ferrus-manus-iron-man.html




























Feed your Imagination,
DoI Team.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

nice I like the subtle armor scheme balanced by the loud osl and bases. very cool. also ferrus looks like The Rock hehehe


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

It's done.
Yup the Iron Hands are ready to pull the trigger.
I'm quite happy how the project turned out.
Next showcase.. Salamanders.

YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL7eqxZYTY5P-o46WfTPgJBGwmjvd5an0A&v=rfgAkpfRnwo

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2014/02/the-iron-hands-showcase.html





































Check us out on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/DenofImaginations

Feed your Imagination,
Cheers.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Looking great as always! The weathering seems a bit beneath your usual exceptional standard, though-- the mud lacks some depth, I think-- maybe just because it's only one color. Maybe adding a darker brown in a few places will help break up the flatness of the mud? Either way, first rate stuff as always.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

This is really cool now it's all in one shot. Love ferrus Marrus the most. Can't wait for salamanders.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

revilo44 said:


> This is really cool now it's all in one shot. Love ferrus Marrus the most. Can't wait for salamanders.


I second this comment about Salamanders.

Kudos to your painting team, they are exceptionally talented and seem to churn this stuff out so quickly!


----------

